
Elements of Dance Etiquette (2005) - Tomte
http://www.utdallas.edu/~aria/dance/etiquette.html
======
greenyoda
While this page is about dancing, the rules about trying to be considerate of
other people's feelings and not violating cultural norms (even if one is
having a bad day) would seem to be applicable to many other types of
situations, e.g., workplaces.

Interestingly, the guy who wrote this is a professor of electrical
engineering.

